# Cane pole.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I realized today that I carry a rigged up, ready to go cane pole in the back of my Ranger. It's been there for at least 2 years. I carry it around as part survival tool and part spontaneous fun toy. But I've never had it out as a toy. Why? I've carried my fishing bow, my fly rod, my catfishing rod, my ice fishing gear and my bait casting gear around with me at one time or another and used them all. I think I should make it a point that one morning this week on the way home from work (I work 3rd shift) I should stop at one of the lakes I pass, find some bait and just sit down, smoke my pipe and enjoy simple fishing. I'll get back to 'ya.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

A cane pole is the best tool for the job when fishing for spawning panfish in shallow water. My nephew and I once pulled in 65 sunnies in 15 minutes.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

tinknal said:


> A cane pole is the best tool for the job when fishing for spawning panfish in shallow water. My nephew and I once pulled in 65 sunnies in 15 minutes.


Draino, a heavy glass jug and a landing net work better! :goodjob:


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

bowdonkey said:


> Draino, a heavy glass jug and a landing net work better! :goodjob:


But that kills the eggs and you don't eat next year.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

A cane pole, if long enough, is a great fishing tool! Off shore, you can maneuver a shallow depth bait with bobber out in front of, and around weeds - great for spawning bluegills. On a boat, you can fish deep weeds in the same manner, with a bobber set up to 14ft up - and it works much better than a slip bobber. My dad and I used cane poles (20 ft telescoping types) fishing lakes for panfish, bass, and even walleyes. But you need a long one - 20 ft. A short one is not much use.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Many a child hood memory fishing with a cane pole. Used to have the one piece ones proped up in the dry floor of the barn when not in use and tied to the right door (can't remember if it was a 4dr or not.) of moms 47 Studabaker commander to travel to the lakes.


 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

alleyyooper, now you're talking. I'm a firm believer in the K.I.S.S. system. I like simple. Maybe it's my age.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, I did it. I stopped by one of the smaller lakes on the way home. I pulled up a rock, picked up a nice crawler and commenced to fishing. Good thing I had a shovel along to get more bait. I just sat there, smoked my pipe and did a little thinking. I can't do much thinking at one time. This is a lot different from fly fishing. I only caught one medium sized bull head. I think I could get used to this. I like simple. I like slow. I think it was more fun when several friends and I would ride our bikes down to the river after school or on Saturday afternoon.


----------

